# obs studio, pulseaudio and external usb mic fix



## NapoleonWils0n (Aug 15, 2019)

obs studio is open source software for video recording and live streaming

Heres how i managed to get my Yeti Blue Snowball mic working with obs studio

1 - Boot up with the external usb mic plugged in

2 - After logging in run dmesg as root to make sure the device is recognised


```
# dmesg
```

3 - Check /dev/dsp* for the device


```
ls /dev/dsp*
```

In my case the Yeti Blue Snowball usb mic shows up as /dev/dsp2

4 - Un mute the volume for the devices mixer

By default the mixer for /dev/dsp2 device is muted so we need to un mute it


```
mixer -f /dev/mixer2 mic 100
```

5 - Start pulseaudio

obs studio use pulseaudio so we need to start pulseaudio before opening obs studio,
otherwise the mic wont show up 

start pulseaudio


```
pulseaudio --start
```

6 - Open obs studio and add the mic as an audio input

We can now open obs studio and add a audio source and select our usb mic,
like the Yeti Blue Snowball and start recording

7 - Stop pulseaudio

We can stop pulseaudio with the following command


```
pulseaudio --kill
```

or the shorter version


```
pulseaudio -k
```


----------

